# My site



## boomersgot3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Do any of my images look oversharpended on your monitor? please tell me your style of monitor and the image. They all look fine on my screen but on my sisters some are oversharpened. Any advise would be wonderful. Thanks
Candacehartphotography


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 28, 2007)

Some of the images look over-sharpened on my monitor. My monitor is a 17" MacBook Pro LCD screen with 1920x1200 resolution.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you. Only 1 looks overharpened on my monitor so I am trying to figure out if it is my monitor or if the general public sees them as id o as well. Thanks!!!


----------



## N'Kolor (Dec 30, 2007)

Unless you are the guy with the big hair, I would remove that as my first image.  I have no idea who that is but from reading your info, I would suspect that you are female...please forgive me if I am wrong.


----------



## klissarov ik (Dec 31, 2007)

Indeed I would remove that picture of the guy with the long hair in the intro, and turn it into something more professional because when I first arrived on the page- I thought the site would be amateur looking.. but it turned out that there's a pro style to your site which I like a lot. But yeah, simply change the intro and it will be good.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 2, 2008)

He He He! That was a sample image... It is now changed. please let me know if the storybord works for it now... Thanks!!!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh and yes-I am female! P I loved the colors in the "long haired man's" photo. Should I throw it out or keep it under Older children. He is 15....


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

boomersgot3 said:


> He He He! That was a sample image... It is now changed. please let me know if the storybord works for it now... Thanks!!!


 

Hi Candice,
I love the website and images.  Very strong images, and simple navagation.

Two little nits:
1.  The second image in the storyboard looks like she is.....picking at her bottom.  Do you have another one to put there?
2.  The word "investment".  I know there are two camps on this, but my background is in sales. I was taught never to use the word investment.  The reason behind it was that it's a scary word to most people, as investing is inharently risky to begin with.  Pricing isn't as scary.
(Just like I don't have a scary "contract".  I have "paperwork".)

Besides those two little things, I totally dig your site.  Big beautiful images.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 3, 2008)

Elsaspet-thank you for pointing out tht center picture. I have that storybord in a 20x30 in my living romm and NEVER noticed that. I will be moving that image now as I can't sto laughing. I wonder how many other people noticed that. It has been up for a year!!! I will change investment to Pricing then. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 3, 2008)

boomersgot3 said:


> Elsaspet-thank you for pointing out tht center picture. I have that storybord in a 20x30 in my living romm and NEVER noticed that. I will be moving that image now as I can't sto laughing. I wonder how many other people noticed that. It has been up for a year!!! I will change investment to Pricing then. Thank you!!!!!


 
Haha.  I've done the same thing.


----------



## mvpphoto (Jan 4, 2008)

I checked out your site and I think it looks great. I wanted to bring to your attention that "Schedule" is spelled wrong in your headings.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 10, 2008)

Whoops! I better fix that! Sorry! I didn't even notice it! Thanks again!


----------



## klissarov ik (Jan 10, 2008)

the new design is pretty cool also. simple & clean, that's how i like it. how much did your template cost? and the music is very nice, fits with the pictures a lot.. gives thats clam & mild feeling, i got a preference for in the arms of an angel cause i felt in love with that song since a while, but anyways this is getting a bit out of subject. 

but still i got a little something against the intro page, it doesn't really fit the whole website ambiance.. in my opinion you should change it and design it more like the website to give it a pro looking right from the beginning!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! Do yo mean the colors don't match the website form the welcome page or just the layout and design? Check out portfoliositez.com. They are $12 a month or you can just buy the template. Nice thing is, That includes your hosting and their customer service is Unbelievable! Thanks again for looking!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just changed my logo please cc and see if I should make the heart grey or leave pink. Thanks


----------



## klissarov ik (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah now it looks a lot better, the intro page suits well the rest! the heart looks good in pink to me. 

keep up your good work, i like it!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks! feels like forever and it is slowly starting to come together!


----------



## Cappahayden (Jan 15, 2008)

My first thought on viewing your site was "wow, what a great logo". It does stand out nicely. The font is great and I believe the pink for the heart works well. If you do decide to change the color it would need good contrast from the font color I would think. Not sure if gray would be the top choice. Also the site is friendly, full of great images and simply well done.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well Thank you! Oh and welcome to TPF! You will love it here!


----------

